# AEP question



## lil' turkey (Apr 18, 2004)

My girlfriend and I are taking a trip down to SE Ohio in about 2 weeks. I got the permit for the AEP area. Are we not allowed to use bobbers? I saw it said something about not using floats. Or is it something different. I have never been to this area so I just wanna make sure I am not breaking any rules.

Thanks


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

they are refering to jug fishing. Tying a strong line onto something big that floats, like a Empty milk jug. People have been known to attach baits to them, then throw them out to be collected later(fish included). Kind of like a trot line or limb line. You are allowed to use bobbers on fishing poles. There are plenty of sunfish to catch in most of the ponds, good luck finding the big ones. Remember, the further you have to walk through the woods, the better the fishing is going to be. Most easily accessed ponds have been fished pretty heavily. There are big fish to be found, you may just have to do a little exploring to find them.

Good Luck,
Damny


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Take along some bug spray, the ticks are bad this year!


----------



## lil' turkey (Apr 18, 2004)

are there any boat ramps there??


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes there are gravel ramps at Campsite C lake and the 2 lakes before C on the road that runs between SR83 and SR284. This road runs from Campsite A Hook Lake over to Campsite C Sand Hollow. There is probably a ramp at Campsite K as well but I haven't been there lately.


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

theres also a nice ramp to a nice pond if you drive back the equine trail thats were i like to go


----------



## shvlhed (May 26, 2007)

there is an area to put in at the back of K


----------



## tombo131 (Apr 23, 2008)

What campsite/group of ponds would you guys suggest for bank fishing? In other words which ones do you feel can be fished well without the use of a boat/tube? Whenever I make it up there I doubt I'll drag my jon boat with me.

Thanks


----------



## nitro1 (May 12, 2008)

Campsite C is a good place to bank fish.


----------

